# How long did it take to make your fursuit?



## thetribbleofqonos (Mar 5, 2016)

Just wondering how long it took to make your fursuit, that you made by yourself?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 5, 2016)

It took about a month to make mine


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Two weeks and counting.

Won't be done for quite a while.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 5, 2016)

Off and on, about a year. The most time was took up to create a resin (fiberglass cloth/epoxy resin) head base and the conversion of boots into hooves. If I had went with the common methods to do things, it might have taken a month.

Take into account I work about 50+ hours a week, a full time job.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

All of yous have any links to show your work? I know I could browse your goods I guess but Im not very interested in taking the potential time to do so x.x and others might think the same ahead of me.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's mine as of a couple days ago.





I've since built the cheeks out further but that was two weeks of working on it during free time I DIDNT spend doing other stuff. (I work~ 30 hrs/wk) I've also got the Feetpaws foamed, but they're just cruddy old skate shoes with canid toes pasted to the front.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Here's mine as of a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh nice, good job on this indeed, you certainly had the motivation to spend all that time on it. I only wish I could have that kind of eagerness again! Keep at it, if you find a passion in this kind of thing, you could just end up getting better and better. Same goes for all of you others who build these!!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 8, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> All of yous have any links to show your work? I know I could browse your goods I guess but Im not very interested in taking the potential time to do so x.x and others might think the same ahead of me.


I'll get some old pics of _The Old Warhorse_ off my old Linux box and post them. Hopefully that beast will boot for me this time.

As an aside, if you have pics, keep them backed up in more than one place. Most of my fursuiting pics were backed up only on a portable drive. Bad idea. That drive crashed one day, without any warning at all.

Le sigh . . .


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I'll get some old pics of _The Old Warhorse_ off my old Linux box and post them. Hopefully that beast will boot for me this time.
> 
> As an aside, if you have pics, keep them backed up in more than one place. Most of my fursuiting pics were backed up only on a portable drive. Bad idea. That drive crashed one day, without any warning at all.
> 
> Le sigh . . .


Lol funny, I had that experience just recently, but thankfully I still had most of my more important things still on my computer while my external went kaput for no reason.


----------



## MisfitRader (Mar 12, 2016)

i've only made a head, and unforunately i'l probobly have to just start from scratch. but it was a good learning expirience and i got familiar with the technique. took me a few months and about 250 bucks (had no tools or materials to begin with) i live on a very tight budget


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 12, 2016)

I haven't made one for myself yet - but the bodysuit usually two weeks, the feet another week, hands and tail two days and the head maybe a week if I use a resin base.
Going to make my first foam base soon, just waiting for a heated knife/cutter so it's easier to work with (only possible to get 2inch foam here for cheap, and that is way thick). I'll use that foam base to make my first personal fursuit of my sona. A penguin in the same colour as my icon^^  Hoping to be done by easter, but kinda doubtfull since I have both irl work and commission work to also do xD


----------



## Shadify (Mar 12, 2016)

Welp, I guess my own Shadify's fursuit was the longest fursuit on my head xD I guess it took almost 1 year to make a fullsuit, although I made a patrial fursuit first. And so..
For the partial fursuit, it looks like this...
But after some time, now it looks like this. ^_^

Not so long ago, I made a Lion partial fursuit, so it took me up to 5 month, I guess (althought it's because we don't have a great range of materials like faux fur in my town of decay T_T...) So it took me to think twice to buy some "fur".) I'm gonna show you it later if ya want.)


----------

